# Wordpress theme with slider?



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of wordpress theme with a slider / scroller that changes every few seconds to show another picture or blog post? Preferably with a custom header for me to put my logo in. 

FREE WOULD BE GREAT!


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

Sliders are pretty much standard over at ThemeForest. The themes cost a small amount $12-$40 but are well-designed and with great support.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

That's exactly where I was looking but looked away because it wasn't free. I don't want to invest in something that I can't get working. Maybe later when I make some sales... Thanks thou!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ItsNnicholas said:


> That's exactly where I was looking but looked away because it wasn't free. I don't want to invest in something that I can't get working. Maybe later when I make some sales... Thanks thou!


$12-$40 is a pretty small investment to get a nice theme for your website. 

If you've got wordpress installed for free, paying a little bit for a professional looking premium theme is still getting your website done at a bargain 

Many of the themes at WooThemes including DailyEdition and Sealight have sliders.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

I know but I don't want to buy something that might not work. I'm not THE best at computers. That's a screen and like a couple inks already. Maybe if I get my friend to set it up for me. Thanks!


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

If you want to succeed in business, you will have to make some kind of investment up front. A good website is critical, and will earn its own cost many times if you do it right. The Wordpress themes I'm talking about are extremely easy to set up, and for $12-$40 they are pretty cheap. You won't get far for that kind of money elsewhere –*that's not even enough to pay 1 hour of professional web design.


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

okay know this is old but had a question ...okay so if i buy a template from themeforest do i just put the codes into worpress or do i have to find a host for it or will it work with the free wordpress ....


----------



## jinbei123 (Nov 26, 2012)

ItsNnicholas said:


> Does anyone know of wordpress theme with a slider / scroller that changes every few seconds to show another picture or blog post? Preferably with a custom header for me to put my logo in.
> 
> FREE WOULD BE GREAT!


hi, i just found this cool themes collections on some other forum, I used them too, here:

Download links for PremiumPack.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts

i think there's some with slider feature


----------



## blancastella (May 2, 2007)

I like sliderpro from Code Canyon. It is very versatile and easy to use with short codes. Also each image can have a link. I have tried many. It is not too expensive and worth it.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You cal also use plugins to change the posts one by one at any theme. This is more simple than purchasing new one.


----------



## icreatedhiphop (Nov 27, 2012)

peopleperhour.com/

This is where I go for anything website related, its helpful.


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

Many slider themes and plugins out there. Wootheme makes a good one and there are some good ones on code canyon. 
Plan on spending a little money to get something decent. This is a portal to your business. This is not the lace to skimp.


----------

